# Blonde with two burnt ears..



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

A blonde with two burnt ears goes to the doctor, who asks what has happened.
"The phone rang, and I accidentally picked up the iron."
"What about the other one?"
"They called back."


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

:lol:

Good one!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thats one for my sister in law :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

